# RZR transfer case.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Any body heard of running ATF in the transfer case of a RZR? Polaris has a 1/2 in drain plug that looks like the oil plug. In the owners manual it docent show or tell where it is. This happens to be the transfer case plug. The oil plug is a little allen head to the side. Naturally I took the one that you can see out and drained my case. Dumbest design I have ever seen. I read on a few other forums about putting ATF in as a replacement. Of course the book gives you a Polaris number that you can't cross but the oil was about as thick as ATF so that's what it got put in it. Opinions?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk while pondering.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it is a stupid design but you run the same fluid in the transmission as you do in the T-case its Polaris AGL i think goggle it to double check the name.


----------

